# HTTP and HTTPS



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

Currently both are enabled. If you have trouble accessing site on:
WW2Aircraft.net Forums

Please post here, with browser and version number. Included any errors shown.


----------



## GregP (Jan 16, 2016)

12:45 am local, but it's looking pretty solid right now, Thanks for the work!

To err is human. To REALLY screw up takes a computer, huh?


----------



## at6 (May 17, 2016)

When I leave one section of the forum or even to the same section, I get a blank page with only the side portion where I'm listed as online and latest posts. Also there is what appears to be a small house type icon in the upper left part of the blank page.


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2016)

Something like this...?







...I get this when looking at profiles. Nothing at all on the right ¾ of the page


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

That's a script error...I get those on occasion.

Typically, it's a failure of JavaSctipt to load, especially when the container has the necessary CSS attributes in it.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)

Yep.. However I would check if the Java is updated firstly.


----------



## at6 (May 18, 2016)

No. I have the whole right side and nothing in the center when it happens.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)

What net browser do you use? Firefox?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

Be sure not to confuse Java with JavaScript. Java is an applet that operates on your system like Flash and other applications.

JavaScript is a scripting language that is contained on the server as coding. When a visitor loads the page in his browser, the JavaScript gives commands to the browser for various functions, everything from opening smaller windows, to calling up CSS elements, such as style sheets.

Sometimes, if the Page is loading improperly, the Scripting isn't "read" by the browser properly and chaos ensues.

IN this modern age, a webpage is no longer a solitary document with HTML content and some includes, it is a shell that is populated from several sources within a database, that becomes assembled in the browser. So if one script is slow to respond from the database, the page fails.

Usually, refreshing the page will solve this problem and in some extreme cases, closing the browser and reloading will fix it.


----------

